# Macro photo of a harvestman



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually looks kind of cute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Excellent photo, the detail is amazing. Is that focus-stacked as well? I guess f22 keeps all the important things in focus.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

NWA-Planted said:


> Actually looks kind of cute
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I think so too...but I have had several people say it is really creepy. All in the eye of the beholder I guess...

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Excellent photo, the detail is amazing. Is that focus-stacked as well? I guess f22 keeps all the important things in focus.


 
Thank you. 

Nope, not stacked, I took the photo in-situ. You're right in that shooting at F22 provided good depth of field, but I was a little concerned about the loss of resolution in having the lens stopped right down. This critter stayed still long enough for me to shoot it at F11, F16 and F22. The F11 shot definitely had better resolution, but I decided that the depth of field was more important. If the critter had really fine detail I wanted to capture (like faceted eyes) I probably would have gone with F11. As it was, I learned a new Photoshop sharpening technique that improved the sharpness greatly. The problem was that it also created a lot of noise in the out of focus background. So then I ran the photo through Noiseware and voila! 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

